# Where is Daemonforge?



## GreyOne (Jan 19, 2002)

Or has that now been put to sleep?


----------



## MythandLore (Jan 19, 2002)

GreyOne said:
			
		

> *Or has that now been put to sleep? *




Here you are my friend.
It's kinda hard to find.
http://www.enworld.org/messageboards/forumdisplay.php?s=&forumid=21
http://www.enworld.org/messageboards/forumdisplay.php?s=&forumid=46


----------



## GreyOne (Jan 19, 2002)

Thanks Myth.  I like your Avatar.  West Coast.


----------

